# Richtlinien zum offiziellen Canyon Support in der IBC



## Canyon_Support (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe IB-Community,

unser Ziel ist es, unseren Service stetig zu verbessern, auch hier im Forum.  Wie vielfach von Euch gewünscht, werden wir künftig stärker im Canyon Forum aktiven Support leisten. Wir wissen und schätzen es sehr, dass hier, im IBC-Forum, eine große Zahl von Canyon Fans aktiv ist.

Wir möchten Euch hiermit einige Kommunikationsrichtlinien mitteilen:

- Aus Datenschutzgründen werden wir auch weiterhin unseren direkten Support im Forum ausschließlich via PN betreiben. Solltet Ihr also ein konkretes Anliegen haben, zögert nicht, uns kurz anzuschreiben. Wir werden Euch gern weiterhelfen. Bitte fügt Eurer PN Eure aktuelle Kundennummer und, falls vorhanden, eine Ticketnummer bei.

- Wir möchten Euch bitten, Euch bei Fragen zu Lieferzeiten und Verfügbarkeiten von einzelnen Modellen direkt an unsere Kollegen des Servicecenters zu wenden. Dies könnt Ihr entweder unter +49 261 40 400 10 oder per Mail an [email protected] tun.

- Das Canyon Herstellerforum soll ein zusätzliches Medium zu unseren bestehenden Kanälen sein, um Euch technischen Support zu bieten.

Wir freuen uns von Euch Feedback zu unseren Produkten zu bekommen. Was gefällt Euch besonders an Eurem Rad, was wünscht Ihr Euch für eventuelle Folgemodelle?


Viele Grüße
Euer Canyon Support


----------

